
Kim Jong Un May Be Hiding a Hog Apocalypse from the World - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-12/kim-jong-un-may-be-hiding-a-hog-apocalypse-from-the-world
======
bengotow
God do they proof read these articles at all? The image right at the top is
captioned: "Workers wearing protective sourround pigs at a farm". Misspelled
AND missing a noun :-/

